# Anyone been to Banff (Canada)? Thoughts?



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey guys!

So I have a friend who might be working up there this season and I'm thinking of going up for a couple weeks in January to get some real snow (because what we get on the east coast is definitely not real by any means). Any thoughts from people who have been up there? Is it worth it?

Whistler or anything near Vancouver is out of the question due to the Olympics. Banff is going to host luge but that's about it and I will be gone by the time that comes around.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been to Banff in the Summer and it's stunning. Sunshine is the big resort there correct? I also think the region is part of the Rocky mountains, so not as much snowfall as you'd have out in BC, but great looking terrain. Overall I'd say go for it. The mountains are huge and the area is gorgeous. If you got a hook up why not take advantage of it?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I lived there the past 7 years. You'll love it, period. As far as snowboarding goes... Norquay is the closest hill, just on the side of town, but it's tiny with basic "ski racing runs". They have a pretty good park though! Sunshine Village and Lake Louise are the major resorts. Sunshine Village = 15 minutes from town. Lake Louise = 50 minutes from town. Lake Louise probably has the better terrain (lots of blues/singleblacks) but Sunshine gets almost 3x as much snow! (350cm vs 900cm). At Sunshine it's laid out kind of different than most hills.... lots of super steep sections, and lots of completely flat spots. It's great! If you can find the good runs (ask a local) you can have fresh pow anytime. Now, if you really want to step it up, consider taking a day out at Kicking Horse (1.5hrs west of banff). It's tall (4133 vert, bottom to top gondola), very steep, and usually good snow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks! 

I just hope he gets the job. Especially if it's at one of the resorts. Free lift tix? :laugh:

What are the temps like up there in January though? Seems like it's pretty far up...


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Generally in-town temps are between -5 and -15 degrees Celsius throughout the winter. that being said, there is always a 2-week cold snap where it dips down to -33 (or -42 like last year... damn). Hope it's not the week you're there! lol
But really, on-hill you're looking at about -8 to -20 Celsius normally.

Typically, I was riding with a thin undershirt, a hoodie, and a windbreaker style shell. This worked on 90% of days, only 3 times did I wear my parka. I usually rode with longjohns under my snowpants (thin insulated) and the vents always got cracked open after the first run.

You'll find the runs fine. The thing that'll freeze you is the chair lifts. High altitude (sunshine is 7000ft base elevation) so there's quite a bit of terrain above treeline. You are completely exposed on some of the lifts so you will freeze! I find it a lot more mild compared to Saskatchewan or Northern Quebec. Definitely colder than BC though.

Probably similar to Montana/Wyoming if you've been there in winter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Nope. So far been only here in the NE. Coldest I boarded at was about -15C.

No worries though, I've got a down jacket for riding. In -15 rode in it with a tee underneath and I was fine . Only problem with down jackets is that you end up looking like the Michelin man :laugh:

Holy shit -42? That's brutal. Did you even go outside on those days?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Lol, what's funny is actually the night it peaked down at -42C i was waiting for the bus to go to my sisters place in Edmonton for christmas (this was on dec.24,2008 i believe). So the station is closed and there is no waiting area... stand outside in the cold .. .the bus showed up 1.5 hrs late (i was FROZEN!!!). talk about doing jumping-jacks and running around the building not to die. i got on the bus and all the seats were gone so i had to sit on the steps for 10 hrs (delays). Oh, and they lost my luggage. Terrible trip. 
So yeah... don't go out lol.

Like I said though, this is rare. Always once or twice a winter you get an artic cold chill that slips west into the eastern slopes of the rockies. Usually -30C to -35C and for about a week. Otherwise it's "ok" nothing you haven't experienced before on the east coast... you'll be ok. You'll be fine with your puffer, sometimes I wish I had one.

If this trip gets confirmed just PM me and I'll hook you up with a ton of local info.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

*Banff National Park*

I haven’t been there but Banff National Park is a great place and has some of the picturesque landscapes together with many endangered species of birds. Banff is also a great snowboarding spot. Go on and have a nice snowboarding.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Banff is wicked sick.
Lots of partying up there thats for sure. Chupaca knows hits stuff. Lake Louise and Sunshine are the closest resorts. Both are quite good. Sunshine having sligtly better snow but louise haveing better shredable land.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

well these gentlemen summed it up pretty well, I just did a season there this past winter. Highly suggest visiting your friend - I visited one year, was back the next to work. if they works at a resort most likely either free or 40% off, thats what I had.

Man that -42 night was insssaaaaaane, and it was like 2 weeks of -30 to -40, so crazy, gondolas stop running at sunshine past -30.

Best time to visit there is probably later in the season... december = tourist trap, jan = very cold not as much snow, feb is usually warmer with no snow, and I'm told march is usually the sweet month, though last season the entire season was low on the snow amounts. still had a blast though.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

also i should mention never trust the weather / snow forecasts, its on the continental divide crazy things tend to happen. and sunshine is very windy quite often. it may seem nice in the parking lot, when you get up top you're freezing.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah Sunshine is so rad late season! Most hills in BC start getting "spring conditions" meaning melting snow and rain/snow in mid-late March. Well at Sunshine that usually happens in mid-May (or doesn't happen at all). In 7 years at Sunshine I've seen it rain 2 days. TWO! Spring dumps are typical. I'd say March is the best month.. there's usually mid-season conditions with ever run open and good pow to be had. Last year when the closed every run was open (well, the shut down Goats Eye a week early due to lack of business, as usual). January and February are inconsistent... sometimes snowy, usually dry spells.
That cold snap we mentioned normally hits between Christmas and Mid-January.

Early season is better on the coast. Sunshine rules for spring riding, the best I've yet to find.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

I have over 3 weeks off in January (college student), so that's the only time I'm really able to get away for a long time. I will definitely hit you guys up to find out some more info when all of this is finalized. Even if my friend won't end up coming, I decided I will go 

As for the cold, bring it on!


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

i'm moving there for the season. after reading this thread i'm even more stoked.. can't wait


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Im thinking about moving there in mid November. How is it for finding a job and room to rent ?  And what is the avg. monthly spending ?? Not a big drinker but spend a shitload on food.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

you should start looking for a job now. alot of employers are hiring for oct/nov now. as for finding a place, you could try finding a place online or you could try applying to places which offer staff accommodation, alot of companies offer that around here. you could also just stay at a hostel or any shared accommodation and just ask around town. people here are friendly and looking for people to split rent. i'd recommend applying for fairmont banff springs, you get tons of perks including staff accommodation and DIRT CHEAP food, not to mention the free/discounted activities which will save you tons of money. hope this helps.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I've never looked at snowboarding the same after being there. Screw rails and all that noise, It's all about the POW!, the trees! and taking in the scenery! After a few joints and beers that place becomes wonderland! God I love Banff!


Kicking horse is the shit! I usually bite the bullett and take the kicking horse bus, get a little sleep along the way.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

ya there are a couple busses that go to kh and revelstoke. how long is the bus ride?


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

1 1/2 - 2 hours I believe it was. But its nice for a little extra sleep there and back.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

I (Michael Everio) and my friends (Chris Freville and Amber Sharman) were been there once. The starting date was 8th October 2000 and we stayed there for 2 weeks. I can say it was very cold that year.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

hey SB4L, I was checking out the pics of your mini-park that you built in Banff last season. i'm pretty sure it's at the summer fire spot just up the trail from the IOB am i correct?


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

where are these pics you speak of


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Somewhere on the forum, not sure, was just browsing Banff stuff.


----------

